# Các diễn đàn khác > Quảng cáo > Công ty du lịch >  Công ty du lịch Việt Nam tại Đà Nẵng - VITOURS

## heocoi

- *Địa chỉ:* 83 Nguyễn Thị Minh Khai
- *Tel:* 0511-3825891 / 3823660
- *Fax*: 0511-3812259 / 3817313
- *E-mail:* nam@vitours.com.vn

Công ty Cổ Phần Du Lịch Việt Nam Vitours tiền thân là Công ty Du lịch Việt Nam tại Đà Nẵng được thành lập từ năm 1975. Qua hơn 30 năm xây dựng và trưởng thành, Công ty đã có những bước tiến vượt bậc trong ngành du lịch Việt Nam. Với mạng lưới chi nhánh, các đại lý du lịch trong và ngoài nước của VITOURS luôn sẵn sàng cung cấp các dịch vụ chất lượng cao cho các Công ty Lữ Hành và du khách, với phương châm phục vụ hết mình, đội ngũ nhân viên nhiệt tình, năng động, cơ sở vật chất hoàn thiện của chúng tôi sẽ mang lại cho các bạn các dịch vụ du lịch tốt nhất.
Chúng tôi có các dịch vụ:
- Tour du lịch trong nước
- Tour du lịch quốc tế
- Dịch vụ đặt phòng khách sạn
- Dịch vụ vé máy bay, cho thuê xe...
Hân hạnh phục vụ các bạn!

_Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật về du lịch Đà Nẵng click vào du lịch Đà Nẵng_

----------

